# Newly Set-up Nano, Planted Bowfront Tank (NEW PICS 9/26/11)



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Today I decided to set-up my old Betta tank (RIP Dragon) as a low-tech, nano, planted tank. The tank was set-up using the following items:

1 - 1,75 Gallon Bowfront 
1 - 13W 6400K light (on a 9 hour photoperiod)
1 - Hagen Elite Mini filter
Black 3M Quartz sand/Eco Complete mix
1 piece Dragon stone (to commemorate Dragon's passing)

*Fauna:*
Currently only Malaysian Trumpet snails to minimize anaerobic sand pockets
_Will probably add some micro-rasboras and Painted Fire Red Shrimp_

*Flora:*
Echinodorus vesuvius
Staurogyne repens
Staurogyne stolonifera

I plan on dosing micros (once a week) and Metricide 14 (as a carbon source) every other day.

Here are some pics as of today !

*Right side:*



















*Left side:*










*Whole tank shots:*














































Thanks for looking.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

great.......i have the same tank...and have some micro-rasboras...but they keep jumping out of the tank...may be my water is too full...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

gouedi said:


> great.......i have the same tank...and have some micro-rasboras...but they keep jumping out of the tank...may be my water is too full...


Yeah.... all my tanks are topless for the most part. Fish will jump sometimes though . Might just put in PFR's for now and see what happens !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

Where did you get the light for the tank? I was thinking of upgrading the lighting on my Fluval Spec


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice tank! Mind you I always like the appearance of your tanks...

cheers

Drew


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Genyosha said:


> Where did you get the light for the tank? I was thinking of upgrading the lighting on my Fluval Spec


The light is an IKEA (or so I was told) desk lamp (I got second hand from North Van) that holds a 13W CF bulb (the bulb is a Marineland Eclipse bulb).



djamm said:


> Nice tank! Mind you I always like the appearance of your tanks...
> 
> cheers
> 
> Drew


Thanks Drew ! Now if the plants would grow in...... I'd be happy.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What? No CO2? I figured that you would have a 100 lb tank and a 10 port manifold by now, with in-wall distribution! 

Nice setup. How does the S. repens respond to Metricide as opposed to CO2?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What? No CO2? I figured that you would have a 100 lb tank and a 10 port manifold by now, with in-wall distribution!
> 
> Nice setup. How does the S. repens respond to Metricide as opposed to CO2?


Thanks, Gary, Staurogyne repens grows no problem without CO2. And...... I know, I decided not to do CO2 on this tank !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart, as always that is a lovely tank. A shrimp palace! Maybe some yellow shrimp this time? Or Sunkist Orange?

If you want your micro-rasboras to stay in the tank and not jump out, you know what the solution is, don't you? Duckweed! And, guess what? I can give you some! <wicked cackle>


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up man, wicked looking rock too.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Knowing you this is going to turn out gorgeous. Nice!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Stuart, as always that is a lovely tank. A shrimp palace! Maybe some yellow shrimp this time? Or Sunkist Orange?
> 
> If you want your micro-rasboras to stay in the tank and not jump out, you know what the solution is, don't you? Duckweed! And, guess what? I can give you some! <wicked cackle>


Thank you Maureen . I'm thinking Painted Fire Reds (because I have so many). I want to pick up Candace's microrasboras (because she is shutting down her shrimp tank). I'll pass on the "baby water lettuce" (aka tank herpes).



effox said:


> Nice set up man, wicked looking rock too.


Thanks Chris. It is Ohko stone. That is my second favourite type of rock at the moment. My Iwagumi will be set up using Seiryu stone. I can't wait for it to fill in !



Momobobo said:


> Knowing you this is going to turn out gorgeous. Nice!


Thanks Bobby. I hope it doesn't go sideways on me and become a "disaster tank". LOL

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful setup!  I love planted nano tanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

mortava said:


> Beautiful setup!  I love planted nano tanks!


Thank You Mortava ! This is my first planted nano.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well here are a few pics of the tank today. Still a 'no-tech', no water change, no fertilizers, and no feeding tank !





































Thanks for looking !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

its perdy. the plants r so healthy! nice job


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> its perdy. the plants r so healthy! nice job


Thank you Cathy. It's very slow growing. I haven't had to trim it yet !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking great! Love this tank... only wish I could manage to get MINE to look like that. Can't wait to see how it goes as I am a fan of low-tech (never could figure out CO2, etc).


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> Looking great! Love this tank... only wish I could manage to get MINE to look like that. Can't wait to see how it goes as I am a fan of low-tech (never could figure out CO2, etc).


Hello Teija.

This tank has been set-up for months now and is VERY slow growing. I moved it into my bedroom several months ago as a nightlight. CO2 is very easy once you go pressurized !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Any chance you can include a shot of the light next update? 

Microrasboras will look great in there. I love mine.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The light is a standard desklamp using a 13W compact flourescent. It has a Marineland Eclipse bulb in it (6400K). I hear you can get the same bulb at Home Depot for a heck of alot cheaper .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice looking nano you got here. Got some great tips as well reading this thread! 

Im looking to by a 4 gallon clear cookie jar ;P and turn it into a nano.

 heh, ive already got a small filter for it, a desk lamp, and its only $18 at walmart here!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sanctum38 said:


> Very nice looking nano you got here. Got some great tips as well reading this thread!
> 
> Im looking to by a 4 gallon clear cookie jar ;P and turn it into a nano.
> 
> heh, ive already got a small filter for it, a desk lamp, and its only $18 at walmart here!


At one time I also kept a betta in a large cookie jar too ! Because of the style, the visibilty from the sides wasn't the best. SO.... I used to grow hornwort in it only.

This tank is a no tech tank but I'm thinking of getting a small heater for it because during the winter my bedroom is cooler.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice tank!!


----------

